
How to Vectorize Data Standardization - jgforbes
https://www.jforbes.io/vectorized-data-standardization
======
jgforbes
Hey all. This post looks at standardizing a time-series for machine learning.
The idea is that when you have a running sensor, you have to batch standardize
your data to remove any variations in the collection process. A vectorized
algorithm for efficiently performing this standardization is presented.

I'm afraid the post got a bit too "math-heavy", but I'll be around the
comments to answer any questions.

